# New owner of a 2017 Cruze LT TurboDiesel... Looking for Mod recommendations.



## CACruze76 (Apr 27, 2018)

Just as the title suggests... 

Proud owner of a brand new 2017 Cruze LT TurboDiesel (pic below)...

Looking to do some exterior mods. Window tinting is the first mod I'm planning on doing, followed by blacking out badges, chevy emblems. Not really sure about lowering it yet, but interested in also adding a rear-wing spoiler, and a front splitter after removing the front air dam below the front bumper. It keeps rubbing when I enter my driveway. I like the rims I have, a friend suggested a black them out with Plastidip. Advice on doing that?

Any other recommendations / suggestions? I'm also looking for direction towards any modding websites. I've found a couple, but they only offer universal parts, not vehicle specific to my Cruze or they are for 2016 and older. Also wanted to add a cold air intake and upgrade the exhaust, but haven't been able to find any information on how to do this with a diesel. 

Thanks for your help in advance.

- Adam


----------



## car54 (Dec 24, 2017)

*mods*

the first thing we did was add dealer installed fog lights


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Here’s some info on plastidip http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-gen1-appearance-body-detailing-interior/11088-plasti-dip-time.html


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Take your driveway almost perpendicular, that should solve the issue. Removing the air dam will kill fuel economy and may impact cooling.

My Cobalt is far lower than a stock Cruze, and I've dealt with some major driveway curbs and never had an issue doing it that way.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Take your driveway almost perpendicular, that should solve the issue. Removing the air dam will kill fuel economy and may impact cooling.
> 
> My Cobalt is far lower than a stock Cruze, and I've dealt with some major driveway curbs and never had an issue doing it that way.


Can confirm - my Gen 2 scrapes on my parents driveway straight on; cranking the wheel hard when coming over the lip doesn't scrape at all.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

tint , black bowties, lowering springs, black out the chrome, new wheels , lip and or wing all good easy first mods


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

car54 said:


> the first thing we did was add dealer installed fog lights


hmm i like the other style aka rs style ones better to be honest


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Can confirm - my Gen 2 scrapes on my parents driveway straight on; cranking the wheel hard when coming over the lip doesn't scrape at all.


My father in law has a 2014 CTS...and backs STRAIGHT OUT of our driveway every time with it (thankfully, since they live in Atlanta, they've just been renting a vehicle the last few times they've come up). Crunchhhh. I just cringe.


----------



## CDN Denial (Jun 4, 2018)

I’m in the same boat as you. Bought a new 2018 hatch redline rs. I love the way it looks but there is always room for improvement


----------

